# Adobe Premiere 6.5 (Not Responding)



## lmanson (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi,

I'm hoping for some troubleshooting advice for Adobe Premiere 6.5. I'm currently working on a video with still images and video. I've imported a folder of images and have created roughly 4 minutes on the timeline. I'm ready to import another folder of stills and when I select the folder for importing the process starts but I then get a (not responding) message and have to shutdown the software. I've tried to import one file at a time and the same issue occurs. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Luke


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Have you done projects of this size before successfully? what are your comp specs? Premiere can be a resource hog (my poor old 3.2GHz Pentium 4 with 1 Gb RAM struggles at times with rendering mainly -100% CPU usage lol). Sometimes a simple system cleanup helps - defrag, clean up of temp files, cache etc.


----------

